# Whoa



## FatAndProud (Dec 13, 2011)

What's this?


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Dec 13, 2011)

FatAndProud said:


> What's this?



I am so confused!


----------



## Melian (Dec 13, 2011)

Every post in the 20's section will be, "so, who got drunk last night......and is fat?"


----------



## danielson123 (Dec 13, 2011)

Melian said:


> "so, who got drunk last night......and is fat?"



-Raises hand- That'd be me.

20 years old and I already am afraid of new things... I don't know what to do here now.

How 'bout them movies, TV shows, and music from our specific time growing up? Weren't all those the best?


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 13, 2011)

Gasp! We're being segregated!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 13, 2011)

This makes me wonder why "18+" is separate from "20s forum" when it's just 2 years difference. Shouldn't it basically be included? Or is the "18+" going to be for everyone?


----------



## Mathias (Dec 13, 2011)

This is the stupidest thing ever.


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 13, 2011)

Mathias said:


> This is the stupidest thing ever.


That's what they said about Hyde Park and now lo-...oh.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 13, 2011)

People requested "age range" areas, and Conrad appatently did it. 

So, if you think it's stupid, don't use it. If you asked for it, then please do because it was done at your request.


----------



## danbsc29630 (Dec 13, 2011)

I got 4 months left in this one then gotta move on to the next one.


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 13, 2011)

Mathias said:


> This is the stupidest thing ever.



If it's the stupidest thing ever, you're leading a happy, charmed life. Anyway, as Ann Marie pointed out, it's one of the sub categories people have requested, and so I added it. The intent is to add age-specific forums for those who feel a need to relate to others in the same age range.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 13, 2011)

I just came by to tell you younger folks that I am older than you. So you must respect me. lol:kiss2:


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 13, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> This makes me wonder why "18+" is separate from "20s forum" when it's just 2 years difference. Shouldn't it basically be included? Or is the "18+" going to be for everyone?



That is a good point. I started with 20s, and at the end realized that the forums are, in fact, open to anyone of legal age. So I added the 18/19. I'll probably combine that with the 20s.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 13, 2011)

Webmaster said:


> That is a good point. I started with 20s, and at the end realized that the forums are, in fact, open to anyone of legal age. So I added the 18/19. I'll probably combine that with the 20s.



That would be cool  The under-20s wouldn't feel so left out that way, lol. 

I do remember seeing people mention they wanted sub-forums for age-specific stuff. And I get it. Some relationship and life advice can only be given by people within your own age group. To me, it makes sense. And I might be able to put this sub-forum to good use for myself one day  I'm sure others will feel the same.

Humans just don't like sudden change  lol.


----------



## 1love_emily (Dec 13, 2011)

Webmaster said:


> That is a good point. I started with 20s, and at the end realized that the forums are, in fact, open to anyone of legal age. So I added the 18/19. I'll probably combine that with the 20s.



Could you please combine them?

Poor Emily is all alone in the 18-19 thread!


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Dec 13, 2011)

1love_emily said:


> Could you please combine them?
> 
> Poor Emily is all alone in the 18-19 thread!



Emily, come join us!  You can pretend to be old!


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 13, 2011)

I'd raid the 30's & 40's room. Count yourself lucky, 50's +!


----------



## Gingembre (Dec 13, 2011)

This is weirdddd!


----------



## Saoirse (Dec 13, 2011)

Mathias said:


> This is the stupidest thing ever.



agreed. and Im 25 and getting wasted tonight.

eta- people requested this? wtf is wrong with posting a topic in the appropriate forum and asking that people in their age range give input? Why all the unecessary fluff? I predict this wont last long.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 13, 2011)

What just happened?

Info: I am in my 20s, but I am obsessed with the 1970s... where should I be? And what's going on?


----------



## FA Punk (Dec 13, 2011)

This has to be the most pointless thing I've ever seen on dimensions by far, requested or not why is this needed? I guess the next step is to break down the Weight Board into ''weight-range-sub-forums'' so everything is nice and organized lol.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 13, 2011)

FatAndProud said:


> I'd raid the 30's & 40's room. Count yourself lucky, 50's +!



This is a raid from the 40's room! 

I can think of a number of things that irk me about Dimensions, but this experiment with age specific forums isn't one of them. They are easy to avoid. If this is a pointless idea, then it will be self evident by lack of use.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 13, 2011)

Straggled in behind Dro, to say hello to my buddies in this group. *snif* I love you guys. We'll be playing shuffleboard on the Lido deck. Come by and wave every now and then, k?


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Dec 13, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Straggled in behind Dro, to say hello to my buddies in this group. *snif* I love you guys. We'll be playing shuffleboard on the Lido deck. Come by and wave every now and then, k?



I am an AMAZING shuffleboard player! I'll be right on over


----------



## gobettiepurple (Dec 13, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Straggled in behind Dro, to say hello to my buddies in this group. *snif* I love you guys. We'll be playing shuffleboard on the Lido deck. Come by and wave every now and then, k?



Oh casting, if only we could be together on the love boat *wink*


----------



## charlieversion2 (Dec 14, 2011)

Melian said:


> Every post in the 20's section will be, "so, who got drunk last night......and is fat?"












It's a neat idea, I wonder which section will be most popular.


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 14, 2011)

Our section will pwn. But hey, this is kinda a way for bbw/bhm/fa/ffa to mesh without going to a subform....whoa. I think I just entered the friggin' Twilight Zone. Now, this is what it's like when worlds collide.


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 14, 2011)

OMG, we can turn the 20s forum into like a RETROJUNK Forum! lmao

TMNT, anyone!? He-Man?! Motherfuckin' Snorks!?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 14, 2011)

FatAndProud said:


> OMG, we can turn the 20s forum into like a RETROJUNK Forum! lmao
> 
> TMNT, anyone!? He-Man?! Motherfuckin' Snorks!?



I love you for so many reasons. This is clearly one of them.


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Dec 14, 2011)

FatAndProud said:


> OMG, we can turn the 20s forum into like a RETROJUNK Forum! lmao
> 
> TMNT, anyone!? He-Man?! Motherfuckin' Snorks!?



This makes me a very happy happy girl.


----------



## 1300 Class (Dec 14, 2011)

http://forever90s.tumblr.com/

Anyone who was a kid in the 90s will remember plenty.


----------



## NJDoll (Dec 14, 2011)

24... soon to be 25, but I'm obsessed with 80's music, Oh, what a confused life I live!


----------



## furious styles (Dec 14, 2011)

i seem to belong here


----------



## J34 (Dec 14, 2011)

This is pretty cool. How anyone would think this is "stupid" is beyond me.


----------



## MissAshley (Dec 14, 2011)

Hm interesting new board.


----------



## Melian (Dec 14, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I love you for so many reasons. This is clearly one of them.



Me too!

And she's right - the board should only consist of threads about "shit we loved in the 90's." Individual threads about Jurassic Park, Sonic the Hedgehog, 90's Spider-Man and X-Men, PSX, Twin Peaks, etc etc etc.

Oh, and another thread where we mock those who have recently turned 30.

er....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 14, 2011)

Melian said:


> Me too!
> 
> And she's right - the board should only consist of threads about "shit we loved in the 90's." Individual threads about Jurassic Park, Sonic the Hedgehog, 90's Spider-Man and X-Men, PSX, Twin Peaks, etc etc etc.
> 
> ...



You're so Canadian . . . Twin peaks?


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 14, 2011)

This makes me feel super young. lol


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 14, 2011)

My bestie just recently turned 30. I make creaking noises when she gets up from chairs. It entertains me 

Also, at her birthday party at the bar, got us two "shots" of water. Told her to put some salt on her hand, lick it, and gulp the shot with me. Needless to say, she licked salt and only got water. She thought it was a shot. I didn't give her time to smell it. I rule. 

ALSO, FK YEA 90's!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 15, 2011)

I feel so....defined....


----------



## mediaboy (Dec 15, 2011)

Jay West Coast said:


> I feel so....defined....




Yeah...

The forums were a lot more _romantic_ when we were merely objectified


----------



## *Ravenous* (Dec 15, 2011)

I'd just figured out that these board were split up in ages:doh: I swore up and down these were time eras lol cause I was gonna say I love the 1940's lmao:blush:


----------



## Dromond (Dec 15, 2011)

FatAndProud said:


> My bestie just recently turned 30. I make creaking noises when she gets up from chairs. It entertains me
> 
> Also, at her birthday party at the bar, got us two "shots" of water. Told her to put some salt on her hand, lick it, and gulp the shot with me. Needless to say, she licked salt and only got water. She thought it was a shot. I didn't give her time to smell it. I rule.
> 
> ALSO, FK YEA 90's!



When you turn 30, I really hope your friend pulls history's most epic practical joke on you.


----------



## aocutiepi (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm 24. I think that I am in the right spot. I wish I were getting drunk tonight, if that counts... alas, I've got to mold young minds tomorrow as a chemistry substitute teacher.


----------



## Weeze (Dec 15, 2011)

it's only a matter of time before someone posts a picture thread.


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## Dromond (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 15, 2011)

Dromond said:


>



I'm gonna have to put my foot down. Even though I think you're literally the coolest man on these boards . . . you're not allowed in here :happy:


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 15, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm gonna have to put my foot down. Even though I think you're literally the coolest man on these boards . . . you're not allowed in here :happy:



Oh snaps...


----------



## b0nnie (Dec 16, 2011)

At 29 I feel too old to be in this group but not old enough to be in the 30s...ughhhhhh I don't belong


----------



## sw33tness3 (Dec 16, 2011)

b0nnie said:


> At 29 I feel too old to be in this group but not old enough to be in the 30s...ughhhhhh I don't belong



I'm a few months away from 29 and I'm right there with you in the "in between/don't belong" feeling


----------



## Dromond (Dec 16, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm gonna have to put my foot down. Even though I think you're literally the coolest man on these boards . . . you're not allowed in here :happy:



If the necromancer can raid the 40s board, I can raid this one. So there.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 16, 2011)

Dromond said:


> If the necromancer can raid the 40s board, I can raid this one. So there.



I stand humbled before you.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 16, 2011)

As well you should. *haughty imperious look*

(okay, I'll stop. you youngsters can have it back now.)


----------



## MadLordOfMilk (Dec 17, 2011)

sw33tness3 said:


> I'm a few months away from 29 and I'm right there with you in the "in between/don't belong" feeling



Obviously, we need an "awkward inbetween age groups years" sub-forum in addition to all of these other ones. The 18-20 crowd can talk about how they're mostly treated as adults but can't get into half the places adults go out to because they're not of drinking age (in the US), the late 20s people can talk about how a lot of their friends are settling down and others are still in party mode and their entire dynamic of friends is changing, late 30s can go on about their mid-life crises, and everyone else on the older end can talk about how different things were back in THEIR day, but still get one-upped by the age group they're juuuuust too young to fit into.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm just a cougar on the prowl... Continue on my prey!


----------



## penguin (Dec 21, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> I'm just a cougar on the prowl... Continue on my prey!



Just doing a little window shopping!


----------



## Melian (Dec 21, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm gonna have to put my foot down. Even though I think you're literally the coolest man on these boards . . . you're not allowed in here :happy:



Nooooo!

Dromond should stick around as the sage-like voice of reason


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 21, 2011)

*cougar representation*

:happy:


----------



## Dromond (Dec 21, 2011)

Melian said:


> Nooooo!
> 
> Dromond should stick around as the sage-like voice of reason



You're kidding, right? :blink:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 21, 2011)

penguin said:


> Just doing a little window shopping!



*rawr*
.........


----------



## crosseyedhamster (Dec 22, 2011)

'tis the season...


----------



## lalatx (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm not active for a while and I come back to this? This place confuses me now.


----------



## duraznos (Dec 29, 2011)

lalatx said:


> I'm not active for a while and I come back to this? This place confuses me now.



lol same here!


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Dec 29, 2011)

I thought this would be a good spot to end my 2ish month hiatus from the forums, I fucking love the 90's. 

Watching Gargoyles with a bigass bowl of SpaghettiO's, AHHH Real monsters, gold plated pokemon cards?! I miss the good old days when saturday morning cartoons were good, and I remember waltzing through the airport with a bigass slurpee with my family and nobody said shit. 

Also... nobody will ever change my mind on this one... Pluto is a real proper planet, none of this dwarf shit.


----------



## MadLordOfMilk (Jan 2, 2012)

Sydney Vicious said:


> ...I miss the good old days when saturday morning cartoons were good...



You know, my dad always said the same thing whenever I watched cartoons as a kid.

*ahem* That being said, some kids shows these days do seem pretty terrible. But some are also pretty cool, based on when I've babysat my niece and nephew.


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Jan 2, 2012)

MadLordOfMilk said:


> You know, my dad always said the same thing whenever I watched cartoons as a kid.
> 
> *ahem* That being said, some kids shows these days do seem pretty terrible. But some are also pretty cool, based on when I've babysat my niece and nephew.




I'm starting to feel like all of the cartoons really are just getting... 'softer' and way more pc every year. I mean, ours weren't all gore and profanity, but I'm noticing that there aren't many cartoons on these days that touch on real problems and more so just make 'dora the explorer' esque advantures.

That being said... I've found a couple that came out recently that I'm digging pretty hard. I know it's a total internet meme steryotype, but My Little Pony: Friendship Is Magic is fucking awesome.


----------



## lostjacket (Jan 2, 2012)

Just noticed this....whaaa?


----------



## MadLordOfMilk (Jan 3, 2012)

Sydney Vicious said:


> I'm starting to feel like all of the cartoons really are just getting... 'softer' and way more pc every year. I mean, ours weren't all gore and profanity, but I'm noticing that there aren't many cartoons on these days that touch on real problems and more so just make 'dora the explorer' esque advantures.
> 
> That being said... I've found a couple that came out recently that I'm digging pretty hard. I know it's a total internet meme steryotype, but My Little Pony: Friendship Is Magic is fucking awesome.



I actually don't enjoy My Little Pony at all, based on the few times my niece has watched it that I watched it with her. I really did give it a try, but it does nothing for me.

I think it depends on what age range of cartoons you're looking at. For younger kids, yeah, most of it is going to be very PC, but what's currently popular with teens? Honest question, I really have no idea.


----------



## genevathistime (Jan 12, 2012)

Outstanding. lol



QUOTE=Melian;1824515]Every post in the 20's section will be, "so, who got drunk last night......and is fat?"

[/QUOTE]


----------



## SitiTomato (Jan 20, 2012)

Sydney Vicious said:


> I'm starting to feel like all of the cartoons really are just getting... 'softer' and way more pc every year. I mean, ours weren't all gore and profanity, but I'm noticing that there aren't many cartoons on these days that touch on real problems and more so just make 'dora the explorer' esque advantures.
> 
> That being said... I've found a couple that came out recently that I'm digging pretty hard. I know it's a total internet meme steryotype, but My Little Pony: Friendship Is Magic is fucking awesome.




High five Friendship is Magic IS pretty fucking awesome. As for kids shows being softer nowadays I highly recommend checking out Adventure Time. On the surface it can seem just fairly silly, but if you watch and notice the background details it can actually get rather dark and out there at times.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Feb 12, 2012)

*Sounds rather strange if you ask me Fat by Nature Proud of Choice. I guess you could define this as you're Fat by your Heredity but you're not going to change for anyone *


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Feb 12, 2012)

NJDoll said:


> 24... soon to be 25, but I'm obsessed with 80's music, Oh, what a confused life I live!



i love 80's music tooooo


----------



## greenforrest22 (May 2, 2013)

80's music is great. A great era for music for both hard rock and pop.


----------

